# new to dubai..want to meet some people



## jdotstreet (Mar 26, 2010)

hey...i have just arrived in dubai, i found out a week ago i was coming so very under prepared...im a male, 21 from london and have been chucked in at the deep end by my company for a great opportunity, im here for three months work.

id like to meet up with some people around my age as i am completely on my own apart from those i work with...looking for guys/girls around about my age to meet up with, chill chill at the beach or go out partying whatever, im a big arsenal fan but have noticed they show every game so down for some footy...need someone to show me the ropes...

let me know


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey jdot, I am meeting a brit guy today. If you want to join let me know. I am arsenal fan too but dissapointed with the way they are playing. Lemme know if you want to meet up by pming me ur number or e-mail


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Read on the net

Since Arsenal hasn't won any silverware for 5 years they have decided to manufacture lingerie with the following tagline : "Arsenal Bra, All Support, But No Cup"

As you can see, I am not a big Arsenal fan. I like to watch them play as long as they are not inconvenient to ManU being at the top


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I am not inserting with British people sorry i tried to be friendly person with England people but they are very strange


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Ta for that. :shocked:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

buddyab said:


> I am not inserting with British people sorry i tried to be friendly person with England people but they are very strange



It is impolite to generalise about a country in that way. You wouldn't like it if someone posted the same about your fellow Syrians.

-


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey JDot! 

Welcome to dubai! Im game for a few pints or something this week! Champions league is on this week so thats a posibility if its suits! Give us a PM and we can arrange something! You need to post 5 threads before you can do that!


----------



## jdotstreet (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry for my delayed replies...my hotel internet is very expensive so i try to rely on my work internet as much as poss.

i am up for that Frank and and Xpat...ill get my 5 posts done and then PM my number.



FRANKDUBAI said:


> Hey JDot!
> 
> Welcome to dubai! Im game for a few pints or something this week! Champions league is on this week so thats a posibility if its suits! Give us a PM and we can arrange something! You need to post 5 threads before you can do that!


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

buddyab said:


> I am not inserting with British people sorry i tried to be friendly person with England people but they are very strange



Well as a Brit, i'm glad you don't want to "insert" with me : )

Man U chelsea at the weekend! May be up for a bit opf that!


----------



## jdotstreet (Mar 26, 2010)

absolutely


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, im new in Dubai too, up for the beer and the football. Let me know if guys decide anything for this week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

buddyab said:


> if you want to talk about syria so go away from arab countries
> 
> and not only me say that all people from all countries say that English people love them selves
> i think scotich are the best
> ...



I think its everyone's nature to want to be around people that they feel are 'similar' to themselves. You and me both, do not want to sit around a pub all the time and watch 'football' like the uk people. So joining in on this activity and sitting around talking about the uk stuffs, isnt going to be fun for us. 

I personally just prefer people who do the things I do, and could care less about the nationality.


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It is impolite to generalise about a country in that way. You wouldn't like it if someone posted the same about your fellow Syrians.
> 
> -


this forum for people to socialize, get together, and to exchange knowledge and experience.

i suggest you delete such annoying posts since its not pleasing anyone.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

jynxgirl iam also like you i don't look to nationalty but they are all time look to others by disdain
i really love american so much because they know how to live with other culture 

and for you it is hard to have some one like what all you like (motorcycle ......... , etc ) you have to try what others they like and really you will enjoy in it


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

buddyab said:


> xxxxxxxxx


Hell yeah, buddy speaks the truth :clap2: Might be radio rental but I'm with him on this


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Hell yeah, buddy speaks the truth :clap2: Might be radio rental but I'm with him on this


:rockon: me too:first:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

buddyab said:


> jynxgirl iam also like you i don't look to nationalty but they are all time look to others by disdain
> i really love american so much because they know how to live with other culture
> 
> and for you it is hard to have some one like what all you like (motorcycle ......... , etc ) you have to try what others they like and really you will enjoy in it



I dont want to spend my time doing what others like. Why other people do that is beyond me. Maybe I am just a difficult person?? I would rather do what I like by myself on my own, then do other stuff.

I hope the young guy found himself a partner in crime to watch some football, show him the ropes, and have a good time in Dubai


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

buddyab said:


> I am not inserting with British people sorry i tried to be friendly person with England people but they are very strange


Have you tried be friendly with Syria person...?

Oh and I don't follow the Premier League any more... because I'm waiting till Leeds United comes back up... till then.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

buddyab said:


> I am not inserting with British people sorry i tried to be friendly person with England people but they are very strange


Yes they are buddyab, it's because they feel superior to everyone else.....Welsh are a much nicer bunch ..............  :eyebrows:

Then again the ones you mixed with, perhaps they didn't like you inserting yourself into them.............


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

buddyab said:


> jynxgirl iam also like you i don't look to nationalty but they are all time look to others by disdain
> i really love american so much because they know how to live with other culture


Only when they want your oil...........................................


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah the good ole U S of A is world famous for how its gets on with every other nation! 

Seriously though this is a thread for people who want to meet up and have fun no? Why bother posting if you don't want to?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Back to bashing the good ol' usa.... We love you guys too!

I for one cant wait to go back to the melting pot!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Good grief are we all still enjoying the moderate racism.

Look I am from England. I'm one of the weird few who consider themselves to be British & European though. The place is far too small to start worrying about borders which for all intents and purposes ceased to exist many years ago.

I also hate football. I quite like rugby but rarely sit in a pub to watch it (rather go and watch a local club game or get a ticket to a big match or listen in my car). I like to surf & ski whilst in Dubai neither of which are particularly English pastimes. I don't hate the French. I like Democrats more than Republicans on face value but in reality who cares as all politicians are trying to screw you over. Same with Labour & the Tory Party. I don't enjoy holidays in the Costa's (I prefer inland Spain though I make an exception to Denia/Javea area). I don't enjoy Lager but "I loves a good scrumpy I do" (can't get a good one here though). Cold bitter in America doesn't distress me too much as when it's 35 outside it seems a good idea. Most of my clothes are from Hollister instead of Debenhams. I like to try and learn the local language.

I could go on forever, but what I am getting at is that I am a person as opposed to just being English. Please do not make generalisations based on race. It's 2010 I'd rather hoped the world would have left racism and bigotry in the 20th century (or at least ex-pats would have!)

Rant ends - sorry mods!

Oh and to the OP - Sorry about your thread, hope the match was good and you met the many many awesome people that live here from all over the world!


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm, this thread seems to have gone a little of track!

But anyway, if anyone around the marina fancies a jar or three with me 24/male/brit give me a PM...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Hmm, this thread seems to have gone a little of track!
> 
> But anyway, if anyone around the marina fancies a jar or three with me 24/male/brit give me a PM...


See the other thread about beers at the Jebel Ali Club. That isn't far from The Marina.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> See the other thread about beers at the Jebel Ali Club. That isn't far from The Marina.
> 
> -


And it's a darn sight cheaper too...

However, if my previous expeditions to JAC are anything to go by, well, let's just say that all levels of life are catered for there...


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I demand a little more explanation on the last part of this comment! 



Andy Capp said:


> And it's a darn sight cheaper too...
> 
> However, if my previous expeditions to JAC are anything to go by, well, let's just say that all levels of life are catered for there...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You've obviously never been then - let's just say it'll be an "interesting" experience....


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I've just listened to the thoughts of a beer-lover mate on JAC and that was enough for me.. Though the comments were only about the beer 

I'm more curious now lol



Andy Capp said:


> You've obviously never been then - let's just say it'll be an "interesting" experience....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you only have a day to go and then you can "experience" it all....

Oh and just walk past the security guard with a quick "Evening" cos he sometimes tries to charge people!

Bit like paying an entrance fee to the freak show really!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> Yeah I've just listened to the thoughts of a beer-lover mate on JAC and that was enough for me.. Though the comments were only about the beer


And the whisky. The cheap, cheap, golden nectar 

Didn't notice any dodgers, although that probably means I was the dodger....


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yes, that was a shock.. How can Glenmorangie be cheaper then any beer??

Go easy with yourself Gav, we care for you anyway 



Gavtek said:


> And the whisky. The cheap, cheap, golden nectar
> 
> Didn't notice any dodgers, although that probably means I was the dodger....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jebel Ali club is rather like a working men's club in the UK.  It's cheap and cheerful, but don't expect the beautiful people to be there... (apart from me about once a year!).

The food is pretty good and it's cheap too.

-


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

No worries, we'll be there for the beer and people joining us from both sites. Don't really care about the others 

Both the beer and the food is cheap & great, what else could I've wished for.. hmm, let me think about that  



Elphaba said:


> Jebel Ali club is rather like a working men's club in the UK.  It's cheap and cheerful, but don't expect the beautiful people to be there... (apart from me about once a year!).
> 
> The food is pretty good and it's cheap too.
> 
> -


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

So no one is insertin anyone anymore? darn it!


----------



## cannelle (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi!

i've just arrived in Dubai too and i m here for 4 months.
i'd like to join your group for going out, visiting the place...
i'm 21, student, from france.
Hope to hear from you




jdotstreet said:


> hey...i have just arrived in dubai, i found out a week ago i was coming so very under prepared...im a male, 21 from london and have been chucked in at the deep end by my company for a great opportunity, im here for three months work.
> 
> id like to meet up with some people around my age as i am completely on my own apart from those i work with...looking for guys/girls around about my age to meet up with, chill chill at the beach or go out partying whatever, im a big arsenal fan but have noticed they show every game so down for some footy...need someone to show me the ropes...
> 
> let me know


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well canelle; I would've loved to say "just follow the threads and soon enough you'll see a meet-up and will join the people" but unfortunately what I see is, people on this forum just talk about meeting new friends and when someone organizes an event they all disappear (as I have stated on some other threads which was sadly approved by Elphaba (our beloved moderator hehe) )

Anyway as a small group we keep meeting up regularly for drinks so just keep looking 

Also there'll be pool playing sort of party in Jebel Ali Club starting around 3pm.. There you'll have the chance of meeting lovely people (as I've already met a couple of them). It might be a good start for you I think.

Also another thing that just came up. We'll be meeting in a Starbucks at JBR Walk with a couple of friends at 5pm. You (as well as everyone of course) are welcome to join us. 

Well, there you go, you're looking to meet some new people and I've offered you 2 events right now )


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> We'll be meeting in a Starbucks at JBR Walk with a couple of friends at 5pm. You (as well as everyone of course) are welcome to join us.


Just make sure you all reach the right Starbucks because there are three there. Some time back I had read that someone (was it Gavtek?) got stranded at the wrong one


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL we've been going to the same one for quite a time now so when we say the usual Starbucks we get it right away.. For new comers we'll explain which one it is 



rsinner said:


> Just make sure you all reach the right Starbucks because there are three there. Some time back I had read that someone (was it Gavtek?) got stranded at the wrong one


----------

